# House and accessories by New Ray



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I found these houses at our local farm supply store [Bomgaars]. They come with some other accessories, covered wagon, stage coach, horses, people,horse drawn sickle mower, horse drawn dump rake, horse drawn plow,small storage shed and a modern wind mill that produces electricity,which we have many of in our area today. $19.99 and on sale for $17.00 for each set. The base is 9 1/4" x 6 3/8". Height of the house is 8 3/4". Door is about 2 3/4" tall X 1 1/4" wide.The roof is hinged for one side to lift up.This would be easy to add interior to. 











































Leon


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How tall are the human figures?


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

The cowboys on the horses are about 2 1/4" and the wagon driver setting is about 1 1/2" in the brown house set. The 2 figures in the white house set are about 2 3/8" tall.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My local True Value hardware store has a boxes of different animals [and dinosaurs] that look about the right size for your farm. (I don't have a layout, so I didn't start measuring them!)


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Isn't this hobby great! We can play with kids toys, and get away with it without most people, I say MOST people thinking we are chasing a second childhood, or that we are senile or crazy!!!! Keep up the good work fellow train people, You only live ONCE! might as well do what you want when you want and with what you want right!!!! Crazy Train Guy The Regal LOL


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

SOOOO where does on gets these from?

Bubba


----------



## cubythewater (Jan 14, 2008)

Wonder where I can get one of these over the internet?



oh... here's a place...



http://www.actionfarmtoys.com/32farm.htm


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By leonpete on 11/18/2008 9:41 PM
The cowboys on the horses are about 2 1/4" and the wagon driver setting is about 1 1/2" in the brown house set. The 2 figures in the white house set are about 2 3/8" tall.


...And as such placing these in the 1/29--1/32 scale range. The house door size as noted comes to about 7'-4" in 1/32 scale


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

In Western NY they would be avaialble from Tractor Supply Company. We are getting one in our town soon. YAY! I won;t have to drive 45 minutes one way to get to one now. 

Chas


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, UV/UB resistant? Naw, bet not.
Toad


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Not only not UV protected, they're relatively thin styrene and prone to heat warping. Fine for indoors, but not for extended outdoor use, even with a coat of paint. 
Chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Then if you can take it apart, shot primer then color desire with UV additive. Sweet
Toad


----------

